# Pakistani businessmen keen to invest in Dubai-based Nakheel



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pakistani businessmen keen to invest in Dubai-based Nakheel*

KARACHI (October 02 2004): Leading Pakistani expatriates and businessmen living in Dubai have expressed their keen interest to invest in various commercial, retail and residential projects of Nakheel being developed in Dubai, said a press release received here on Friday.

Addressing a group of over 90 influential Pakistani businessmen and investors, Nakheel Executive director for commercial and operations Wahid Attalla said "Our portfolio of distinguished projects offer full guarantee on the investment they have made."

The value of these offerings has appreciated in some instances as much as by three times, due to considerable investor interest, he added.

To queries on freehold investment and insurance issues he said, "All of Nakheel's properties are regulated by transparent and flexible tenancy, leasing and freehold ownership rules.

"For freehold investments in Nakheel projects, the investors stand to benefit from a renewable three year residency visa and their immediate dependents if they have no other sponsorships in Dubai.

Pakistan Business Council (PBC) Director Shoukat Ali Sandila said, "We want to work alongside Nakheel and contribute towards the future development of Dubai."

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2004


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

every one is on the rush


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

is there somebody that doesn't want to invest in dubai and shape its future?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm really happy that Dubai is progressing so much ! 

I'll be there in a few months, Inshallah.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what sort of trip are you planning Sultan ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

he's going to a university there


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

zuhahmed said:


> he's going to a university there


 :eek2: In Dubai??


----------

